# Plasti Dip



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I was curious if anyone has used Plasti Dip for prop making?
I started experimenting with it recently.
A friend of mine uses it to coat the foam battle weapons he makes and sells for LARP (live action role play)
I bought a can (the kind you dip things into) of it at Home Depot to try it out. I also picked up a can of the Plasti Dip spray.
It seems to work rather well. I coated a piece of foam wire https://www.harrisseeds.com/storefront/s-274-plant-supports-ties.aspx
with it, and it gave it a nice rubber coating with a couple of dips. It seems to be a lot more durable than latex.
I'm also experimenting with the spray. I'm coating the socket joints on a skeleton I'm doing for P5.
I normally just paint the socket joints, but the paint tends to wear off in those areas when you move the arms and legs for posing purposes.
Here's a link to the website. Seems like a multitude of possibilities for this stuff.
http://www.plastidip.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I haven't used it but it certainly appears to have potential.

I'd be interested in seeing how durable it remains on moving parts of a prop.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I tried several rubberized spray coatings on foam a while back. Almost each one ate into the foam and destroyed the texture. I had even primed the pieces first for a few of the tries and if I missed a little spot or the paint contracted and pulled away a bit, the coating got under it and ate a massive hole. 

As long as you are painting something that doesn't eat foam, you would probably be good.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have used the spray to coat the skelly armor I made. Basically it was a flexible seal to paint over. It was closed cell foam and I had no problems with it. It would be interesting to see what else you could do with it. I think it would give a more rubberized effect then latex does. Experiments needed.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like I need to add this to my next Home Depot shopping list.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if this is the same as flex-seal (infomercial stuff)? Looks like it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> I wonder if this is the same as flex-seal (infomercial stuff)? Looks like it?


Based on the material safety data sheets I could find, they don't appear to have the same ingredients.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Plasti Dip is Awsome.
Nothing like Flex Seal.
You can get nice smooth results with some practice.
My favorite attribute is that it can be peeled off of non porous surfaces.
You can black out your windows, then peel it right off.
At the same time, you can "rubberize" fabric with it.
The more coats you use, the easier to peel.
It's big around here with guys painting their wheels on their cars.
Next month, just pick a new color.
Great stuff and at $5 a can, worth experimenting with it.
BTW, if you have a PEP Boys near you, they usually stock more colors, but more expensive.
I order mine from awarehousefull.com.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

It's like duct tape and WD-40 in that it has 1000 uses. 

I use it a lot for my boat and fishing. Spray lead weights and it keeps them from marking up the boat, spray net handles to give extra grip etc. 

I also use it for coating anything that is going to live outside I don't want to rust. For example, a wrench hanging by my natural gas valve outside is coated with this stuff in a bright color which solves the rusty eyesore issue and makes the item easy to see in an emergency. 

For haunting I used it last year to coat the bottom of a plywood board that was a prop base in my yard. Standard spry paint would not have prevented water issues (warping/separation of layers of ply) and I didn't want to take the time to varnish it 3X and then paint it black. So I used the plastic spray and it worked great. Sealed both sides after assembly and it withstood a month of sitting on a wet lawn in Oregon.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Plastidip artists on Facebook.
Pretty interesting.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/plastidip/


----------



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been hesitant to try the spray, at least on foam. I tested Flex Seal on blue foam, and it just mauled the surface.


----------

